
Nexus 7 Screen Washout and Ghosting a Potential Widespread Issue? - ashishgandhi
http://www.nexustablets.net/forum/nexus-tablet-site-news/650-nexus-7-screen-washout-ghosting-potential-widespread-issue.html
======
johng
Seems to be pretty widespread :(

------
89a
Get what you pay for

~~~
lsaferite
And yet, my Nexus 7 is perfect.

Making a offhand comment like 'Get what you pay for' seems to indicate you
think paying inflated prices for Apple gear would be the better choice.

